# What brush you use?



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Okay I'm in need of a new brush. 

I'd like to keep shedding down and would like to find a decent good brush for a lot of use. 

I have a walmart, petsmart and petco in the area. Oh and Target.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I use a shedding blade, this brush, and a slicker brush

the rotating teeth in the brush make a HUGE difference. I bought all of my supplies online from Fosters and Smith, but you should be able to find them at PetCo or PetSmart


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I use that rotating pins rake also. I rake, then use a slicker and a comb. The comb gets the "finer" work done after you have done the larger removal with the brushes. I like a teflon coated comb.


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Funny I have the newest foster an smith mag right next to me


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I use an undercoat rake on all three of my dogs, a long coat, a thick stock coat and a tight stock coat. I also have a bristle brush with the pin brush for delicate areas. 
I am a bit *anti* furminator...Dogs have coats for a reason and I'd rather just brush out the coat as it loosens than strip out what is still intact. I've seen too many dogs over furminated!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I use the furminator during blowing coat season

Otherwise I use a zoom groom!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i use a under coat comb and a pin brush. first i use the under coat comb,
brushing in all directions. then i use the pin brush brushing in all directions.
i use the pin brush as a finisher.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

We use pin brushes and a good undercoat rake....the two must haves for a GSD grooming bag!
Yep..."anti-furminator" here too!...and slickers don't do much on adult coats, other than surface hairs.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Gave the furminators away. I am too "into" the coat to use them!

My Les Poochs slicker does a good job of catching even some deeper hairs and I like it also to pick up final loose hair. It is different than any slickers I have used before and I love it, but it comes at a ridiculous price.

Les Poochs Fragrances - POOCH BRUSH SYSTEM


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

I use a double rake then follow through with a wide then fine tooth grooming comb and it really keeps the shedding down to a minimum. Plus, the dogs' coats look fabulous. The comb is what I find really gets most of the hair, while the rake seems to loosen it up well for the combing part that follows.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I just use the slicker to clean up those stray hairs that seem to static back on after I finish brushing. I have one where the pins pull back inside, so you just wipe off the hair. The ones you have to dig the hair out of are a bit worthless, even for a dog without a lot of hair. 

My brush is a double-row of teeth as well. I also have one of the little rubber mitts with the knobbly teeth. Rayden likes the way it feels lol


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

robinhuerta said:


> We use pin brushes and a good undercoat rake....the two must haves for a GSD grooming bag!


I just use a pin brush. Use the undercoat rake in the spring during shedding season. My dog's not a big shedder, very low maintenance.
God Bless her


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Dainerra said:


> I just use the slicker to clean up those stray hairs that seem to static back on after I finish brushing. I have one where the pins pull back inside, so you just wipe off the hair. The ones you have to dig the hair out of are a bit worthless, even for a dog without a lot of hair.


 I'll use the undercoat rake to clean out the pin brush!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I only use a rubber curry. It grips the hairs as you go thru the coat and takes the loose ones with it. And the knobby ends massage as you use them. I picked one up at Country Max I think in the horse isle. It was cheaper than the one in the dog isle. LOL

Unigroom Horse Curry - Zoom Groom - Rara Equus

I actually found it online, that is the link.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I use a shedding rake and 16mm brush by chris christensen. Best brush I ever bought at a dog show years ago.


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

I use a slicker brush for outercoat and a shedding rake for her undercoat.


----------



## scuba_bob (May 5, 2008)

How long does it take to groom your gsd and how many times a week do you do it?.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I try to spend a few minutes every day brushing... Try... I usually brush Emma out a few times a week, but more if she's blowing her coat. Tessa is my service dog so I brush her every day that I leave the house. 

I do nails once a week, probably 20 minutes total to dremel both dogs. I also do a quick ear clean after. 

My dogs are fed raw so their teeth stay very clean and i don't need to brush daily, but about once a month I check and use a dental scaler on any plaque.


----------



## mroutdoorsman (Oct 4, 2010)

I usually just use my ConAir Pro long tooth rake and then a rotating tooth comb for the finer stuff.


----------

